# Unfortunate



## burlyfigured (Jun 28, 2018)

A picture of the spring fire from the house. Hopefully everyone got out, it's really going strong. Picture is from 50 miles away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## burlyfigured (Jun 28, 2018)

Wouldn't let me load for a bit...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## burlyfigured (Jun 29, 2018)

The sawmill I worked for logged in the Forbes park area. All private land but not managed well except to keep it nice for real estate sales https://www.cbsnews.com/news/spring-fire-costilla-county-colorado-today-2018-06-29/


----------



## burlyfigured (Jul 4, 2018)

The smoke from this fire is unreal when the wind comes from the east. 94,000 acres and growing by around 10,000 acres a day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------

